# 1/2 cup measure bottle?



## msmeower

I am new to this board- I love antique bottles and have shelves full from yard sales and flea markets. I found this bottle the other day under the old tenant house on our TN farm. Although the picture makes it look brown, it appears to have been thick clear glass. There is a line halfway across the bottle. Above and below the line it says "1/2 CUP" with an arrow pointing to the line. No other words are embossed on the bottle. The bottom of the bottle has a symbol with a 4 on one side and a 0 on the other- also the number 16 and an E. Any ideas about this bottle? What is the best way to clean the dirt out?
 WWM


----------



## OsiaBoyce

See if I can spell. Magneisum Citrate a laxitive.


----------



## towhead

Invest in some bottle brushes for cleaning....


----------



## cc6pack

It's a CERTO bottle

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-73081/mpage-1/key-*certo*/tm.htm#73086


----------



## woody

Certo is a liquid fruit pectin used for making jams and jellies. 
 It is used to give it its jel consistancy so that it isn't watery.


----------



## LC

Right on Woody. As for cleaning out dirt , I go to my local concrete company and sponge a bucket of sand, and keep it on hand .If its only dirt in the bottle , just add some sand (*about half full)* with water , and shake it well . Quick and easy , as well as gets into the bottom inside edge of the bottle really well . You can also save the sand after each use. A small amount of sand in a bucket will last for quite a long time for those quick and easy clean outs.


----------



## glass man

SEEN alot of  these bottles from dumps around 1915 or 20s.


----------



## msmeower

Thanks to everyone for the quick ID. So is this bottle that old? (1920's)???


----------



## woody

I'd say the age is more likely from the 1940-1950's. 

*Certo* is a long established product, first created by General Foods (USA) in 1929. It is today well known throughout the western world as the leading pectin for use in home jam making. The *Certo* product is made only from apples and in accordance with the proven specification originally developed by General Foods (USA).


----------



## glass man

Got to say Woody  is right ,as he seems to know what he is talking about,unlike some of us brain damaged folk![8|] I have seen a lot of them...at a ..well what WOODY said.


----------



## capsoda

Hey Woody, You gonna tellem why you know so much about Certo and pectin????[]


----------



## woody

Here ya go!!!


----------



## glass man

What is this: WOODY, THE UNTOLD STORY ABOUT A MAN AND HIS CERTO? [] OK ,THE TRUTH HAS BEEN REVEALED ![] DID YOU DO ALL THAT CANNING ,WOODY? My wife was saying the other day how she never learned to can,though her Mom and Granny did it for most all their years. A good thing to know these days!


----------



## woody

Actually, we use Ball fruit pectin. It sets up better. LOL!!!


----------



## cc6pack

Well Woody I see you are of the opinion that you don't need the rings for the maters[]


----------



## glass man

I thought it was vegtable soup. anyway Why not put the rings on ? Any thing to do with sealing it?


----------



## woody

Some people take the rings off after the jars are sealed. I suppose it really doesn't matter either way.
 You can reuse the rings but not the lids.


----------



## msmeower

Woody, how do you get the liquid level so high in your beans and potatoes? I pressure canned both a couple nights ago. I left an inch of head space like the book says, and all my quart jars lost a fair bit of liquid. I've got two inches of beans and potatoes sticking up above the fluid line now!
 Maybe I should have used Certo?
 WWM


----------



## RedGinger

This post is making me hungry.


----------



## woody

Fill them almost to the top, Wendy, because once you pressure cook them the water will evaporate some.
 Also push the beans down good in the jar when you pack them, to get the air bubbles out.
 What you thought was potatoes in the picture is actually pears.
 You only use fruit pectin for jellies and jams. LOL.


----------



## woody

Yes, we did all the canning, Jamie.
 My wife, Cindy, does most of the cooking and I do all the leg work and washing. LOL.

 It's alot of work but you reap what you sow.


----------



## glass man

RIGHT! TO grow and can your own is the way to go again! Watch store bought tomatoes many are thought to have salmonella poisining in them in some states. Don't know which states,been over 800 cases. Georgia is one of the states cleared. I grew up in a time when most all my folks and kinfolks grew and canned all the food they could. Wish I had paid more attention to what they did,but I did my best to get out of gathering,hoeing,shelling,husking in the hot summer time here. I was usually at the creek keeping cool,not many around here had air conditioning those days. At least farming locally will become profitable again,as in two years gas is prodicted to be at $7 a gal.!


----------



## capsoda

Grow your own is the way to go if you can and it can be done very cheaply if you take the time to study up. My dad buys furtilizer, spray and seed from the most expensive places he can find and plants too late and has to super water everything. The bugs get alot and so do the rabbits and deer.

 I used to use powdered organic fertilizer in my vege garden because 5 pounds makes 500 gal and Dawn dishwashing liquid mixer with water to keep the pests out. 

 If you burn leaves, grass clippings and limbs, spread the ashes over your garden plot. You can also use mulch.

 I could go on for a while with this but manily I want to know when you want Cindy and I to be there for dinner Woody???  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------

